# Looking for DIY centre in Palma Mallorca



## Jessica1912 (May 12, 2014)

Hello everyone...

Does anyone know if Mallorca has a large one stop shop DIY centre? Mainly for tools, paints, wood... I guess like a B&Q?..


Many thanks,

Jess


----------



## carmic (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Jess, 

There are plenty of them. There is a "Brico Depot" - same chain as B&Q near Ikea (just off the ring road near the Manacor exit). There are two "Leroy Merlin", one just off the ring-road at the Valldemosa exit (loads of shops there e.g. MediaMarkt) and another one beside AlCampo and Decathlon just off the Inca Road. There is also a massive Bauhaus, also off the Inca Road at the same junction as Festival Park (you can´t miss it, it is huge and right by the motorway)

Chris


----------



## Jessica1912 (May 12, 2014)

Thank you very much for the info Chris!!

Jessica


----------

